# Belarus 920 four wheel drive problem



## malcolmstanley (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a Belarus 920 4x4..it has 2 four wheel drive settings on the lever, but wont seem to stay in constant four wheel drive. When you get on hard going the front wheels tend to disengage and stop driving. Does anyone know how the four wheel drive works on these [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum malcolmstanley! :friends: :cheers: I think your machine falls well outside the compact utility tractor size at 100 hp., but I see there is no Belarus sub-section in the Big Tractor section. We will have to fix that. I wish I could be of more help but I have no experience with this line of machines. Perhaps Bear or Partsman may be able to offer some ideas.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Ma/St,
The best I can do except to say It's out of the "Old eastern Block" And I have had great respect for their no frills Aircraft this link might help!!

Belarus Link


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Appears the have a dual mode setting for the Dif Lock...

"Differential lock: hydromechanical; two operating modes - "distangagea", "constantly engaged"

Above from their spec sheet at:

http://www.bme-al.com.ar/mtz/900_920_e.htm

Have you tried both settings?


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi there!
First of all there is a coupling in the intermediate bearing assembly that slips under heavy load in order to protect the front wheel drive line. Similar arrangement is also found in the front differensial. The slip-arrangement can be adjusted. I see this is an old thread. If you/anyone is interested I can mail over some info.


----------



## cockatoo (Jun 4, 2012)

ohb,

Are you able to send adjustment details. I have a similar slippage problem when reversing up slippery hills. 

Thank you


----------



## dgray64 (Jun 9, 2012)

From what I remember (I had a 1976 720), 4 wheel drive engaged automatically with 17% slippage of the rear wheels. To engage 4 wheel drive in reverse, you had to step on the peddle on the floor plate by your right foot. You can get books yet for these tractors. Try Ebay and/or Google tractor manuals.

Dave edro:


----------



## ohb (Nov 4, 2011)

I uploaded a manual some time ago. Check it out:

http://www.tractorforum.com/manuals...ual-belarus-series-801802821822821056-34.html


----------

